# Minimum draw weight for big black bear



## Rather-B-Huntin (Feb 22, 2005)

What is the absolute minimum draw weight you would feel comfortable shooting a 400-500 black bear with a long bow? Hunting will be done in Saskatchewan, out of a tree stand over bait, shots limited to 20 yards.
I have a 64" 44#@28" R/D one piece. Shooting 31" GT 35/55 with 125 COI broadhead. Am I under gunned with this setup?


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll be trying to get one from the ground with my 50#recurve and I'm pretty confident I've heard of guys using 40# bows so I think you will be fine with a good shot


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Punch him in the ribs with a good cut on contact two blade and you will be fine


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd use your rig. I'd go for a lean two blade and get it razor sharp, shouldn't give you much trouble.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

On another site veteran archer, bowyer, national treasure Larry Hatfield recently addressed this. He said he had killed about 300 bears and that you can practically throw an arrow through them. He said he had taken several with a little youth bow that he kept strapped to his pack while timber cruising. So if you have a bow suitable for deer hunting I'd say you are good to go. - lbg


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Thin skinned game and short range you should be fine - I would stay with your current setup and focus on good shot placement. Shoot what you are comfortable and confident with.


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a #[email protected] SS Toelke that I would not be scared to shoot a black bear with. I am getting around #46 or so out of it.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you drawing 28 inches? What's your arrow weight? AND I'd surely use a cut on CONTACT BH. I'm old so I don't know COI or was that a finger marble?

And when it comes to COC I'd sure choose something like a long STOS over a high shouldered G5.

Bowmania


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Before you decide if your set up is good, you should determine what the regulations are for bow weights in Saskatchewan. In Ontario, we have a minimum bow spec of 50#@28" for bear and moose, and 40#@28" for deer. Verify that first in case you NEED to change your equipment.


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

Alberta and sask the minimum draw weight is 40 so he should be fine unless the regulations have changed


----------



## JDBrown (Jul 18, 2013)

The only thing I know about hunting black bear is what Ishi told Saxton Pope about it. From Hunting with the Bow & Arrow:


> Ishi made a distinction between grizzly bear, which he called tet na, and black bear, which he called bo he. The former had long claws, could not climb trees, and feared nothing. He was to be let alone. The other was "all same pig."


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

A well matched and tuned arrow of decent weight, sharp coc broadheads, will penetrate any bear adequately with any legal weight bow


----------

